# Mortiser for the masses



## teenagewoodworker

thats cool. I've never seen a hollow chisel mortiser with an X, Y, Z alignment. i guess you learn something every day.


----------



## LeeJ

Great review Karson.

I guess David is a natural huh?

Lee


----------



## Karson

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jamie

I had been looking for a mortiser for a few weeks now. Like teenagewoodworker, I had never seen a benchtop mortiser with xyz alignment. I finally bought a Jet JBM-5 after reviewing different ones. I got it 'lightly used but in excellent condition' off of ebay for $103.50. I should get it in the next few days. I'm anxious… Makes me wonder if I could somehow retrofit an xyz vise to it…


----------



## motthunter

this is a great machine. Take a look a thte steel city one too. The design is nice


----------



## Karson

This is the only benchtop mortiser that I've seen with X,Y,Z. I missed a powermatic that was being sold in the paper.


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for the review Karson. You are very thorough.


----------



## Karson

I just received a Laguna catalog in the mail and the Mortiser that I reviewed looks very similar to the the Laguna Benchtop Mortiser being sold for $345.

They have a hollow Chisle Mortiser with Stand that looks like the first item in the MFG link that I posted above Model MS3840. Laguna price $650.00

The Laguna website mortisers


----------



## tenontim

Thanks for the review, Karson. I gotta ask, Have you ever lost anything in your shop? Not trying to be rude.


----------



## GaryK

Just looked at the pictures, Karson. That's one mighty fine pile of "stuff" you got behind that thing!
Reminds me of when I get done doing something!


----------



## lew

Karson,

Just stubled across this review from your recent post about a mortise attachment for a drill press. I noticed you mentioned you bought it from Wilke Machinery. My entire shop is filled with Bridgewood tools from Wilke. You can imagine my disappointment when they folded. It was only about an hour from here. They have reopened as C.H. Wilke, a couple of blocks from their original location, but no longer carry the Bridgewood brand. Their web site is- http://www.chwilke.com/home.nxg

Lew


----------



## Grumpy

Great acquisition Karson.


----------

